# Another which knife thread. Bread and Paring



## richjonesy (Jun 12, 2017)

I know I know, but this is what this part of the forum is for, so, I'm after a bread knife and a new paring knife. 

The bread knife first, I'm considering either a Mac Pro or an inexpensive Victorinox one. Up until now I've mainly used either an unbranded (and awful) blade or a Vic pastry knife. 
What are you guys using here and what brands should I avoid?

Also I'd like a paring knife I can use on the board. I have both a Wushof and Henckels paring knife but the blades are pretty much flush to the handle so they are only ever any good for work off the board how Granny used to chop her veg for her stew! I also have a turning or birds beak knife depending on where you aren't in the world. 

I like the look of the Mac original 4" knife which looks to have a nice sort of sweep on the handle presumably to keep your knuckle off the board and also seems very reasonably priced. 
Again, has anyone used this or what would you recommend for someone with fairly big hands?

Thanks


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

The Mac Superior is my go to bread knife, but the Tojiro ITK is a carbon copy right down to the edge grind for less money - almost $40 less. If you go with the Tojiro purchase another item to get to $60 to get free shipping.

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/toitkbrkn.html


----------



## richjonesy (Jun 12, 2017)

mike9 said:


> The Mac Superior is my go to bread knife, but the Tojiro ITK is a carbon copy right down to the edge grind for less money - almost $40 less. If you go with the Tojiro purchase another item to get to $60 to get free shipping.
> 
> http://www.chefknivestogo.com/toitkbrkn.html


Thanks, I really like the look of the Tojiro. Struggling to find one in the U.K. Though.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

The Zhen 10.5" is on amazon.uk, no personal experience with it but of 440C steel and yoshihiro is behind them

links are being blocked for some reason, try to split it with spaces:

amazon . co . uk/Japanese-Carbon-Stainless-Hollow-10-5-Inch/dp/B00E0EF6H4/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1502932991&sr=8-3&keywords=yoshihiro++bread+knife


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

search the thrift stores for bread knife. I found a serrated Gerber with a 12" blade for $2. Works great on bread, boneless roasts, and melons.
for a paring that keeps knuckles off the board, look for a double bevel ajikiri. ones I have are 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 inches high and are angled so hand stays off board.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

+1 on the Tojiro bread knife. I got one a few months ago and it works great not just on crusty bread but also tomatoes and bbq meats. Whatever bread knife you get make sure the scallops are BIG so you can actually sharpen the thing down the line.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

The grocery store that I use has a nice bread knife for $7.49; and a good paring knife for $4.99. They both have nice grippy handles and the paring knife looks like it would clear my _Chef's Choice_ sharpener just fine.


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

and I bet the bread won't complain that it was sliced with grocery store special instead of a Ichiki Pankatta


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Well in all honesty I don't use bread knives. The only thing I feel they really excel at is crusty bread, and I don't eat it.

With technique a good sharp knife does everything well enough (quick slicing motion in this case). And I simply would not have any fun at all slicing a custardy French omelet and croissant sandwich with a BF.

But as one chef recently put it, in so many words, "There's a lot of imposing of opinion in this forum, instead of just answering the question(s)." Ahahahaha!

So get yourself a bread knife that will make you happy.

As far as the paring knife/small petty, I spent $145 on mine, and now a couple years later it would cost you $180. Still worth every penny if you ask me. But I love my $10 Herder carbon potato peeler also.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

If Victorinox is easy to get in the UK then that remains a solid choice. It's a bread knife. I'd not worry about brands to avoid. If I was in the UK I would have a preference for Guede but I have no idea what the price point would be for you.


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

cutting fresh, soft bread is a good way to test sharpness. straight cuts with no tearing=real sharp


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

"Whatever bread knife you get make sure the scallops are BIG so you can actually sharpen the thing down the line"

THIS!


----------

